# Sibelius 2018.1



## Pietro (Jan 25, 2018)

I don't know about you, but I'm quite excited about the new features, especially multi-edits. Holy crap this will speed me up.

And it's available now!

https://www.scoringnotes.com/review...ase-smarter-multi-edit-workflow-improvements/

- Piotr


----------



## Sami (Jan 25, 2018)

This looks great!


----------



## resound (Jan 25, 2018)

Wow, finally some useful updates!


----------



## bryla (Jan 25, 2018)

So they made it more Dorico. Great!


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jan 25, 2018)

Wonderful new improvements. I am so glad I stayed with Sibelius.


----------



## Maximvs (Jan 26, 2018)

It was about time but they've lost me anyway as a customer a while ago..... It is too easy to copy and imitate other products.... Avid/Sibelius, start again inventing and implementing new innovative features, like Sibelius was known for years ago... You may have lost the train and too many users


----------



## Sami (Jan 26, 2018)

I don’t see the margin for innovation as being that huge in this market... I am very happy with Sibelius despite its few shortcomings.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Jan 26, 2018)

I haven't upgraded since 7.5 (nothing seemed worth the cost). It looks like I'd have to pay $300 to upgrade. Is there any way around this? These are the first features worth the upgrade.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Jan 28, 2018)

Prockamanisc said:


> It looks like I'd have to pay $300 to upgrade. Is there any way around this?


They have sales a few times a year. I agree these are good features but I'm not upgrading, at least not now. I'll wait to see if the trend of "actual useful stuff" continues. Some of the previous updates have been laughably sparse.


----------



## kimarnesen (Feb 11, 2018)

I wish they could improve the part functions, it's still, not a nightmare, but way too time-consuming fixing the parts.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 12, 2018)

I'd upgraded last year and found that this new update was free. Pleasant surprise.


----------

